# Recommended Tires?



## davehoffman14 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a 2003 Track Model and need new tires. It is an every day driver, so I don't need anything serious. I am just looking for a good balance between performance/durability/price. Any suggestions?


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

If you have a daily driver for use in the NW, you will want to change it away from the stock Potenzas. They are rated as a "Summer" tire and do not fair too well, relative to "all season" tires. Snow, moderate to heavy rain, and even just cold pavement tend to affect summer tires' ability to hold. That said, all season tires don't give as much traction when road conditions are ideal. This is basically true to any item that is specialized for a certain condition. Put the special tire on what it likes, it does great; change a criterion on it and things degrade. All season tires tend to do decent on all types of conditions, but you can't really expect it to shine in any one condition either. This is all generally speaking, of course.

There are a lot of factors to consider as far as tires go. Best thing to do is to ask whoever you want to buy the tires from for price, warranty, availability, and specs. 

You can do some research on sites like discounttiredirect.com They have various tires with specs and user reviews. Once you find a tire you like, it wouldn't hurt to go to the manufacturer's site to get more details on that particular tire.

Good luck to you.


----------



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

I recently had to replace the two front tires on my 2003 Enthusiast, and I was tired of the quick wear of the Protenzas. I got Goodyear Eagle ResponEdge tires and am very happy with them. They don't lose air or wear as fast as the Protenzas did.


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

make sure the rims go in the right places, ive seen shops slam the rear rims on the front with an impact and destroy them.


----------

